# Buy & Sell Used Hunting and Fishing Gear – MyCamoExchange.com



## Brandon-MyCamoExchange

Bump


----------



## Brandon-MyCamoExchange

bump


----------



## Brandon-MyCamoExchange

bump


----------



## Brandon-MyCamoExchange

bump


----------



## Brandon-MyCamoExchange

bump


----------



## Brandon-MyCamoExchange

bump


----------



## Brandon-MyCamoExchange

bump


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

Can we get some clarification as to how you are blatantly allowed to break the classified rules, but no one else can? 

You sold me a bow that you didn’t have possession of to start with. When I asked for tracking days after the sale, it took you another day to let me know your “vendor” had already sold the bow to someone else. 


You clearly break rule 19 in the classifieds every time you post an item for sale. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> Can we get some clarification as to how you are blatantly allowed to break the classified rules, but no one else can?
> 
> You sold me a bow that you didn’t have possession of to start with. When I asked for tracking days after the sale, it took you another day to let me know your “vendor” had already sold the bow to someone else.
> 
> 
> You clearly break rule 19 in the classifieds every time you post an item for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bump because I can’t get an answer from Brandon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpollard

So is this guy not trustworthy?


----------

